# Charter Arms Bulldog 44 Special



## ifithitu (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice piece...........


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Always loved my Stainless bulldog, very nice.


----------

